# Short nose hair problem



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

This is such a big problem for me. Rudy has a tiny baby doll face with a nose as short as my thumb print. The hair is is so thick that it wont stay parted it just puffs all in his eyes.His tear stains are bad and I feel sure thats why.He always has hair in his eyes. It drives my husband crazy. Paris has a longer nose and her hair parts and lays flat.Always nice and neat. Poor Rudy just looks like a mess all the time. Do any of you do something different than part the hair on top of they nose? I have thought of clipping it short so that he has no part at all but I have no idea what that might look like.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Have you tried cutting the whiskers out of his beard. This may help the hair lay down flatter so it won't be in his face all the time. Are you using a conditoner on the beard ? This will also help make the hair softer and lay flatter. Hope this helps.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I do use a conditioner but I have never thought about clipping the whiskers. I'll try that today and see what happens. Rudy has almost poodle curly hair and it's more like a cotten ball. His hair on his back has never parted because it's so thick and curly. I broke down and had him clipped a few weeks ago. Not too short but so that he would be cooler. He pants all the time in the summer. He looks like a Bichon now.







But he likes it better.Now if we can do something about his little face.Poor baby


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bella has a very short nose too. I keep her in a puppy cut and try to keep her nose hair short as well. I tried to let it grow out once and the longer it got the more it blocked her eyes. I kept thinking the weight of it being longer would make it lay flat but it never did.

Check out the picture in this post. I think it's the cutest facial cut I've seen. I try to go for the fan look but Bella doesn't have a whole lot of patience when it comes to me trimming her face.
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=13277&hl=


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahah..Toy had the modified fan cut a couple years ago too. I may resort to it again this summer. Here's a pic. I call it the I Dream of Genie do.

[attachment=22467:attachment]


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

I put a ponytail on each side taking care not to make them too tight if the lip is pulled at all it is too snug you also have to make sure that the hair selected is not from the bottom jaw ...You then can take a perm paper and wrap the ponytail in a long skinny log then fold it until you get up to the pt band , put your second band around the little perm paper square. It sounds complicated but it really isn't, I am not really good at describing the how 2's but you can find pic's on the net how the exhibitors do it if I have totally confused you. It is a great way to let the beard grow while keeping it out of the water and their food and eye's I imagine. That is how I have to do this procedure, I have seen my friend who I show with do it without using the first band only the one that goes on the folded perm paper


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> This is such a big problem for me. Rudy has a tiny baby doll face with a nose as short as my thumb print. The hair is is so thick that it wont stay parted it just puffs all in his eyes.His tear stains are bad and I feel sure thats why.He always has hair in his eyes. It drives my husband crazy. Paris has a longer nose and her hair parts and lays flat.Always nice and neat. Poor Rudy just looks like a mess all the time. Do any of you do something different than part the hair on top of they nose? I have thought of clipping it short so that he has no part at all but I have no idea what that might look like.
> [/B]



I remember how short his nose was when you adopted Paris. I can see where you would have problems. He does have very thick hair. Sugar does also and that is why she is cut short on the body. 
Good luck.


----------

